# i need some inspiration...plz



## nikkib197 (May 3, 2010)

So here is my new 5.5. i setup all the rocks, except i want to make an arc way, which will come later. The substrate is river rock with fluorite mixed in. so far i have 1 15W fluorescent bulb, depending on what plants i add i may add another bulb. so what kind of plants should i add?? i was thinking of keeping it simple with java moss, java fern and anubias. but i would like some other suggestions please as well as placement.


----------



## nikkib197 (May 3, 2010)

So glad every jumped in to help... no worries i worked up some of my own inspiration. i just added some anubias nana, and some other misfit plants from my other tank. im hoping to get some more java fern, get some micro swords and java moss.
















i ended up taking the arc out, because it took up too much room. i moved it into my other tank. looks better now.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Small tanks are more difficult to aquascape properly IMO, especially when you're mixing fairly large rocks with plants. Good job on yours.

I guess my suggestions would have been based on what type of fish/shrimp you're planning to keep. 

Anthony


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi Nikkib197. 

So sorry! I missed your first post. It looks like your tank is already very nicely planted now. Great looking anubias, and very interesting rock formations. I think that with 15W over a 5 watt tank, you can grow practically everything. I have a 15w over an 8 gallon tank and the plants in it are doing really well. 

Are you going to put some fish into it?


----------



## nikkib197 (May 3, 2010)

Morainy said:


> Hi Nikkib197.
> 
> So sorry! I missed your first post. It looks like your tank is already very nicely planted now. Great looking anubias, and very interesting rock formations. I think that with 15W over a 5 watt tank, you can grow practically everything. I have a 15w over an 8 gallon tank and the plants in it are doing really well.
> 
> Are you going to put some fish into it?


thanks. i was going to put some gertrudae in it, but i was recommended against it, so i guess i wont. i think i will just get some shrimp, which is fine, cause i love shrimp!


----------



## Treasure chest (Apr 21, 2010)

Your tank looks good. You need to watch out the balance very carefully. Small tank cost little but it also need more maintenance.


----------



## nikkib197 (May 3, 2010)

Treasure chest said:


> Your tank looks good. You need to watch out the balance very carefully. Small tank cost little but it also need more maintenance.


i know all about the more maintenance... i have two 2 gallons and one 1 gallon and one 20 gallon. The 20 gallon is by far the easiest one to maintain. i just don't have the space for larger tanks. the 5.5 gallon was a stretch itself.


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Neat little nano setup.It looks like your anubias is flowering ? iam i right ?


----------



## nikkib197 (May 3, 2010)

Luke78 said:


> Neat little nano setup.It looks like your anubias is flowering ? iam i right ?


it is, im so excited!! i've been waiting, not so patiently, for 5 days...i hope it blooms soon.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

do you have pics without the arc?


----------



## nikkib197 (May 3, 2010)

here is an updated pic. i transferred my remaining gertrudes to it and some shrimp and snails.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

definately better without the arch in that scape  You got to always have some open space in a scape


----------



## nikkib197 (May 3, 2010)

i agree, looks much better.


----------

